# Doing an Old school Build



## DTohill (Feb 7, 2013)

It's a Hyperdrive RC10 Road conversion. With a reversed rear end. It place the motor more to the center of the car.. I have all the parts on the way. I even got the twinn-k wheels and adapters. I'm not going to be using the front end provided with the kit..Heard it's really fragile and bends easily. Going with a newer AE front end. I will also be using a Stealth Gear box and RC10 Dual sport drive shafts and A-arms.. Hopefully everything works out.. I found some pics online.. Please let me know what you all think..

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=172198&d=1364427949

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=172199&d=1364427949


----------



## HappyGene (Jan 1, 1970)

D,

That's heavenly and yummy!

This type of re-purposing should be the grail of the hobby as far as I'm concerned (and I've been concerned with it for 35 years!)

I've done several Franken-cars/boats over the years and they were hella fun.

One of my favorites is an old Thorp on-road conversion for stadium trucks. I'll have to find it and get it running.

Right now, I'm trying to convert some 12/10L's to link pods like the EV10 and Switchblade for running on parking lots.

Please keep us abreast of your progress and post lots of pics & movies!

Thanks,
 Gene


----------



## DTohill (Feb 7, 2013)

Right now I'm just waiting on the parts to arrive... I have received the A-arms and wheels.. just waiting on the chassis and the Rc10DS I bought for the rear end..

I may have to mod the chassis a little to except to reversed stealth trans.. nothing to much. Just some hole drilling..


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

It looks awesome. Keep us posted on the progress please.


----------

